# slow slow ever so slow



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Having problems with this site as it is nearly at a stand still.this is on an Mac using Chrome and also Safari. all other sites working fine.

cabb


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

cabby said:


> Having problems with this site as it is nearly at a stand still.this is on an Mac using Chrome and also Safari. all other sites working fine.
> 
> cabb


I was having trouble logging into the site which went on for days, turned out to be Firefox at my end. I haven't notice any slowdown of the site so I suspect your problem could also be at your end.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

all clear here


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm having problems - Windows, Chrome. 

The page loads but the facility to hover and see the first lines of the post, or to have the 'go to first unread post' chevron enabled takes a further few seconds which is pretty annoying after a few times. 

This was happening yesterday too.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, VERY slow, at times today 11.00am I thought the site was at the cenotaph, for 40mins, It was down .:surprise:


tony


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Do you think the slowness is to do with the Vibrant Media connection as mentioned on another thread?

Certainly it would fit with the page apparently having downloaded but not actuall being available for another couple of seconds while Vibrant Media decides where it can insert links to adverts.

I would find this really annoying on a long-term basis. It might be the final nail in the coffin for me.

Unless they can find some way to speed the process up so it isn't noticeable.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I haven't noticed any slowdown of the site so I would think it's more to do with individual ISPs or PCs.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

As I said on the 8th, no problems at any time with me. I've been away for a few days last week and used other routers, still regular speeds.


----------

